# Raw Land For Off Grid Homestead



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

To share where I found the land for my off-grid homestead. Up until this past couple weeks winter storm we've had plants growing in our greenhouse and thriving weave including kale and spinach and a little bit of cold hardy lettuce. are khaki Campbell ducks are still laying eggs and are kinder goat's are in milk. The place I have is an ideal year-round homestead and spring is beginning to Spring. There are ponds that are year-round and only froze over for a couple of days as well as a seasonal Creek here. All of these communities are fully off grid so you have to be comfortable with either pumping pond or creek water or trucking in water unless you can afford to have a well-drilled right away. We use solar and a generator on occasion but some of the neighbors have wind turbines and solar but don't need generators. these aren't subdivisions for hobby farms but for those who really want to home stood and put elbow grease into their daily living. making payments on your land you can build your own cabin or use a rental cabin for a tiny house we are living in our converted School bus and planning on building a cabin over the next year or two. Just so you know by clicking on my link you are helping me out with a referral bonus to help me make additional payments on my second acreage I really do appreciate you're reading this post and following the link.



Invalid Discount Coupon


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Business is business....How much will you kick back to me if I click on it?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

If you follow the link you get a discount on your down payment for the lot that you choose


----------

